# Datu Kelly Worden Seminar- Kansas 2005



## Andrew Evans (Feb 25, 2005)

Please see and feel free to print copies of our flyer at http://hokkien.uuft.org/datuflyer.pdf

Datu Kelly S. Worden will be giving a 2-day seminar in Topeka on March 12-13, 2005. Check out his clip at http://www.kellyworden.homestead.com/TacticaltoPractical.html where he is featured on the History Channel's "Tactical to Practical." 

Mr. Worden is regarded as one of the top 11 knife combative instructors in the world (Tactical Knives November 2003 issue). He is also featured in the September 2004 issue of Black Belt magazine. In addition to numerous law enforcement agencies and personnel, he is also the edged weapons instructor for the 1st Special Forces Group in Ft. Lewis, Washington.

He has produced over 20 internationally acclaimed instructional videos and has written numerous articles on reality based self-defense and weapons training. He was also proclaimed as the senoir blademaster of Modern Arnis by the late Professor Remy Presas.

Special pricing as this is Mr. Worden's first seminar in Kansas! 

$99 if preregistered with $30 non-refundable deposit paid by March 1st. $130 at the door. 

For one day of training, it's $70 if preregistered with a $30 non-refundable deposit paid by March 1st. $90 at the door. 

Please make checks out to "Martial Arts Council" and mail to: 

Andrew Evans 
1900 SW High Ave 
Topeka KS 66604-3125 

*Law Enforcement and Active Military Discount is available.


----------



## kaliace (Feb 25, 2005)

Andrew, 



This is Michael G Olive from over in Missouri. I am very excited about this opportunity to train with Kelly Worden. It is great that the Midwest is starting to get some top quality talent for seminars now. Thank you again for making this possible.



See you in March,

Michael G Olive

www.rattanclub.com


----------



## Andrew Evans (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm glad you can make it. This is one of the biggest FMA events of the year in Kansas!!! 

For those who don't know, Michael Olive held a couple of the biggest FMA events in Missouri last year.

The Midwest is rocking!!


----------



## kempomama (Mar 4, 2005)

I just found out!! "the Legendary Jerry Van Cook will be kicking it up from Oklahoma to spend some time and share his energy. Jerry is the autor of numerous 'Mack Bollen, The Executioner' series of books and also multiple books from Paladin Press on 'Real Life Self Defense,' 'Going Undercover' and so much more. Additionally Jerry is a dynamic writer for *Tactical Knives Magazine, *sharing insights and evaluations on more blade and tactics than most could ever imagine, great addition to the seminar."

As for Hotel information,

I recommend finding a good deal and then using mapquest. Topeka is fairly small and is on a grid system. Motels on Fairlawn and Wanamaker like Motel 6 or Holiday Inn are good are nearby. 

http://www.motel6.com/reservations/motel_detail.asp?MotelId=0307 
http://www.motel6.com/reservations/motel_detail.asp?MotelId=1195 
http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/1/en/hd/foewe?WT.domain=www.holiday-inn.com&WT.vanity=topeka-westks 

The closest hotel is the Capital Plaza but it's way too expensive. See http://www.jqh.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/hotels./hotid/79 

Also, I think one should steer away from the motels south of 3000 SW Topeka Blvd.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 8, 2005)

Please see http://www.washburn.edu/visitors/maps/0405-CampusMap-71604.pdf for map. 

This seminar will be at the Memorial Union, which is in the north central part of campus. 

I recommend entering at campus at Jewell Ave and 17th and parking at the lot between the Bradbury Thompson Center and the Living Learning Center. From there, one can enter at the Stauffer Commons Food Court and walk up (or use elevator) to the top floor. We should have signs by that point if not before.

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 15, 2005)

It was great to see law enforcement officers, knifers, and other FMA practitioners in the Midwest area experienced Datu Kelly for the first time. Mark Lynn flew in from Texas. Kenpotex drove up from Springfield, Mo. Guro Big Mike and David rolled in from Columbia and Jefferson City, Mo. I appreciated other NSI folks like Bud and Cody from Wichita and Dr. Jim from Illinois. Thank you everyone! Your support helped to make this a highly successful event. 

My students have always heard me say that Datu Kelly is one of the best martial artists of our time. I've been lucky enough to attend a few of his seminars and camps and it was great to have my students experience Datu Kelly firsthand, up-close and impersonal. A couple of times in the middle of the seminar, I had students come up to me and whisper, "You're right! This guy is spooky... Nobody moves like that." Datu Kelly's skills are amazing. If you haven't experienced his skills firsthand, you gotta see him. For those who already have, you know what I mean. 

As for his teaching abilities, he's also awesome in that department. He material is complex yet easy to comprehend. He built up the topics with the precision of a mathematics professor- adding one or two variations as we went along. He also kept tying things together. A special treat was at the end where he showed how everything related back to the beginning. Of course, I have to mention Datu's exciting personality and great sense of humor. He have some of us ROFL!

Thanks to Sheryl Baber Evans for keeping things rockin' and rollin' and young Forrest for allowing his parents to ignore him for the weekend. Tony and Becky Hunter also helped a lot with organizing and keeping things running smooth. Aaron Burniston provided a lot of AV help/support and helped haul stuff around. 

Special thank you to our students and the Martial Arts Council (I can never thank them enough!).

Take care, 
Andrew


----------

